# Holiday Craft Shows



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

So anyone up for a show & tell on your booths, products? I'm getting ready for a few big shows in my area. Trying to get my display organized. I've been beta testing some gift items the last few weeks at the farmers market. So far the best sellers are round soaps & small jars of shea cream in little organza bags. I sell for $5 & most people by several at a time. Also soy candles packaged in a cello bag tied with ribbon.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeninutah/sets/72157631896408443/

What's everybody else doing?


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am only doing a few shows, and am sticking with my felted soaps, and cost milk lotion. I do really well with them. I really love doing these shows. I love meeting all the new people.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I do gift sets for 5.00 that sell really well and usually end up with orders. They are 1 bar of soap, a small bag of bath salts and my handmade bath scrubbie. Last year I had 75.00 in orders after one of the shows. I buy decorated treat bags and tie them shut. good luck to all.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

When I go to shows I bring tons of soap and fill my tables up to overflowing. I offer a discount on multiple purchases....4 for $20 etc. and nearly every buyer buys 4. Last show I sold sets of 8 and 12 too. I can't seem to keep up with buying little bags, jars, etc. but I can keep the soap coming. As it gets closer to Christmas I offer bags, decorated boxes and baskets (all bought at the dollar tree for $1). I keep some filled, but let people exchange them out for something different if they want to. My biggest sellers are Lavender Lovers boxes...4 varied lavender and lavender blend soaps. Seems like everybody has a favorite aunt or sister or friend that adores lavender.  This year I'm going to do some laundry baskets with laundry soap, stain stick, etc. I sold several of those sets last year for $40. (they were a combination of laundry stuff and regular bar soap). I love selling big baskets of stuff....


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I think that's an important point. Customers are attracted to a full display & lots of choices. I constantly restock my baskets & toward the end of the show when stock is getting low I start breaking down my display. One full table looks better than two with bits & pieces scattered around.

Do it your self gift baskets/bags are great. I offer bundles of products that they can pick & choose for $20 to $30. I pack them in cello gusseted bags & tie with nice ribbons that they can choose, also. And offer hang tags so they can add a note. This year we are also selling wren houses that my husband makes from reclaimed lumber. One side of the roof opens for cleaning but I also can pack a few bars of soap or cream inside. Beyond cute. And they are already selling well.
Anything you can think of to cross sell that is farm related is a good idea. Gives people more options. As long as it's approved by the show manager.

Also, I'm working with a couple of the other vendors to cross sell. One is a potter that I buy soap dishes from. So this year she'll have my soap on her display & I'll have her dishes on mine. An artist I know has been buying soap scraps from me to make felted soaps. We may do some gift baskets with an asstortment of all of our products.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

i have all those trim pieces that i bag up and sell with the soap savers. i tried the soap balls but they didnt sell very well. i agree that loading the table is important. and i never tear down early. i have had vender pack up and leave during the last two hrs. but i have sold alot during the last hour even.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

If i put too much of stuff on my table and no one will buy my stuff. I have to put lil bit on it. It is soo weird.. I do know that they dont like small soaps and they like big soaps. They dont like 8 oz of lotions. I found few things and Now I know what I need do to next year. I am experimenting and learning. I am trying to absorbed as much as I can from learning this..


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

i learned so much from my first show. i watched the pampered chef lady, she engaged everyone that walked by. now i do. i say "have you used goats milk soap before?" or "we make goats milk soap, wine soap, beer soap all natural all handmade." that is usually all it takes to get them looking or talking. if i can get them to stop, they will 99% of the time buy something. also look at other vendors to see how they set up their table. i look at all types of venders and that helped me set up my table with multiple levels of display. i dont use decorations for whatever holiday cause i want them to look at my product. i am going to try scent in the air this year.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I never take any reading material to a show. I turn my phone off. My husband, who is the best soap salesman in the world, never lets one person get by with out speaking to them. You don't have to be pushy. Just smile, say hello. Ask if they've used goat milk soap or some little thing to start a conversation. If someone with a tatoo comes by we offer a sample of our shea cream. I mean, we find something to engage people. 

One thing that bugs me are the "homesteaders". You know, the vendors that set up home in their booth. Kids running in & out, food containers, constant phone conversations. Just unprofessional. A customer can feel like a bother. I don't even eat at my booth. Just my pet peeve. I go to sell - that's it. 

Yeah, there's a fine line between a full display & a cluttered display. Multi levels help so much. And zoning. Each type of item needs it's own space & display. And I find decorations a waste of valuable real estate. I've been doing these shows for quite a few years & I learn something valuable at every show. There are people who make their living 100% that way. They know a lot of stuff. 

I hope some of ya'll will post a few pics of your set up. I'm always working on mine & could use some new ideas. Yes, I'm not above stealing a good idea! I'll try to get some of mine too.


----------

